# Sucker for punishment



## travelking

Im sure those who have read my past posts about my cheating wife will crucify me, but I am going to give her one last chance. We had a long discussion and after some soul searching, Im gonna give it one last go. I did file for divorce, but have 90 days before I have to serve her. We talked and agreed to go to counseling and agreed to write out a list of what we would like in this marriage and how we are going to get there. I want to love this woman and Im not staying for fear of loneliness. It really truly is love I have. Nobody stays married for 30-40 years anymore. Both of our parents, aunts and uncles have and those are my role models. I will try to move past this, and this will test my strength and love more than ever. But if Im going down, Im going down swinging (not literally). Plus my children mean the world to us, and for there sake and for loves sake we are gonna try. However if I get the slightest inkling she is continuing of with her affair, or isnt committed, I will tearfully walk out the door and have her served. Insert you are crazy and weak comments below:


----------



## GusPolinski

travelking said:


> Im sure those who have read my past posts about my cheating wife will crucify me, but I am going to give her one last chance. We had a long discussion and after some soul searching, Im gonna give it one last go. I did file for divorce, but have 90 days before I have to serve her. We talked and agreed to go to counseling and agreed to write out a list of what we would like in this marriage and how we are going to get there. I want to love this woman and Im not staying for fear of loneliness. It really truly is love I have. Nobody stays married for 30-40 years anymore. Both of our parents, aunts and uncles have and those are my role models. I will try to move past this, and this will test my strength and love more than ever. But if Im going down, Im going down swinging (not literally). Plus my children mean the world to us, and for there sake and for loves sake we are gonna try. However if I get the slightest inkling she is continuing of with her affair, or isnt committed, I will tearfully walk out the door and have her served. Insert you are crazy and weak comments below:


Has she agreed to cut any and all contact with OM?

Has she agreed to 100% honesty and transparency?

Has she agreed that you’ll have full access to email and social media accounts, personal electronics, passwords for everything, GPS in cars, location-sharing on phones, etc?

Have you exposed to OM’s wife?

If the answer to even one of these questions is “No”, you’re already boned.


----------



## Andy1001

You had two threads running about your cheating wife,neither of them showed that you had any inclination to actually do anything positive.If I looked under your wife’s thumb I think I would find YOU.


----------



## Andy1001

GusPolinski said:


> Has she agreed to cut any and all contact with OM?
> 
> Has she agreed to 100% honesty and transparency?
> 
> Has she agreed that you’ll have full access to email and social media accounts, personal electronics, passwords for everything, GPS in cars, location-sharing on phones, etc?
> 
> Have you exposed to OM’s wife?
> 
> If the answer to even one of these questions is “No”, you’re already boned.


She has agreed to nothing and he feels guilty for making her feel “bad”


----------



## travelking

she has no choice-if she doesnt agree im gonna serve papers-I already looked thru her phone and made her delete everything associated with him. i didnt create this mess but i will end it and if it comes down to it-it will be epic-I have no shame and will expose him and her to anyone who will listen. 
Im petty enough to put up a billboard-I truly wont give a **** by then. Pain is temporary but revenge lasts forever


----------



## Marc878

All talk no do. 

No exposure means you are afraid and your heading into probably a false R with her in control.

Better wake up


----------



## Evinrude58

travelking said:


> she has no choice-if she doesnt agree im gonna serve papers-I already looked thru her phone and made her delete everything associated with him. i didnt create this mess but i will end it and if it comes down to it-it will be epic-I have no shame and will expose him and her to anyone who will listen.
> Im petty enough to put up a billboard-I truly wont give a **** by then. Pain is temporary but revenge lasts forever


No you won't. You won't even expose the OM to his wife. Train wreck. I can't watch.

The LEAST you could do is expose the OM out of decency to his wife.


----------



## Marc878

Your tough talk is just a cover for your being afraid. The immediate back pedaling proved it.

I doubt this will go well. Rolling over now won't help you much


----------



## sokillme

Take a lion in your home and treat it as a pet, it's still going to continue to bite you. You can't change her nature, you would be better served to use the 90 days to get strong. You should go post on SI, in the R board, they will give you the encouragement you are looking for.


----------



## GusPolinski

travelking said:


> she has no choice-if she doesnt agree im gonna serve papers-I already looked thru her phone and made her delete everything associated with him. i didnt create this mess but i will end it and if it comes down to it-it will be epic-I have no shame and will expose him and her to anyone who will listen.
> Im petty enough to put up a billboard-I truly wont give a **** by then. Pain is temporary but revenge lasts forever


So has she changed her phone number as well?

Email addresses?

Unfriended and blocked him on all social media accounts?

And have you exposed to OM’s wife?


----------



## Lostinthought61

And will she take a polygraph to prove she didn't cheat...never mind you don't have the balls to ask her.


----------



## Satya

See you in 6 months!


----------



## survivorwife

travelking said:


> she has no choice-if she doesnt agree im gonna serve papers-I already looked thru her phone and *made her delete everything associated with him*. i didnt create this mess but i will end it and if it comes down to it-it will be epic-I have no shame and will expose him and her to anyone who will listen.
> Im petty enough to put up a billboard-I truly wont give a **** by then. Pain is temporary but revenge lasts forever


If she were truly remorseful, there would be no need to "make her delete" anything. She would have done so voluntarily. Just sayin.


----------



## Evinrude58

travelking said:


> Im sure those who have read my past posts about my cheating wife will crucify me, but I am going to give her one last chance. We had a long discussion and after some soul searching, Im gonna give it one last go. I did file for divorce, but have 90 days before I have to serve her. We talked and agreed to go to counseling and agreed to write out a list of what we would like in this marriage and how we are going to get there. I want to love this woman and* Im not staying for fear of loneliness*. It really truly is love I have. Nobody stays married for 30-40 years anymore. Both of our parents, aunts and uncles have and those are my role models. I will try to move past this, and this will test my strength and love more than ever. But if Im going down, Im going down swinging (not literally). Plus my children mean the world to us, and for there sake and for loves sake we are gonna try. However if I get the slightest inkling she is continuing of with her affair, or isnt committed, I will tearfully walk out the door and have her served. Insert you are crazy and weak comments below:


And the truth comes out. Don't feel bad, we all had that fear. Some people don't let fear cripple them, though. You're letting it cripple you.
Just saying. 
You'll figure it out when she takes off with another dude and you have no choice but to divorce.


----------



## Rob_1

Yeah, that's right. Follow your heart. We all get what we deserve, and you are getting yours.


----------

